# Livin' On Fuji Time.....



## webestang64 (Feb 11, 2017)

Love working in a B&M photo store. I get all the cool "trash" to take home. Bulb burned out behind the Fuji Pro so it sat on a shelf at work for 12 years. They said i could have it. Clock still works.
Might get a new bulb just to see if it all works.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Love working in a B&M photo store. I get all the cool "trash" to take home. Bulb burned out behind the Fuji Pro so it sat on a shelf at work for 12 years. They said i could have it. Clock still works.
> Might get a new bulb just to see if it all works.


Oh boy, @Gary A. is going to be envious... That is pretty cool


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2017)

I know a guy who has a drive up Fuji 1 hour Photo Shop in his back yard.  It would be the perfect complement for your sign.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 11, 2017)

Gary A. is envious.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice.  I need to pick up the device on the clock for the Nikkormat.


----------

